#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Jet Fire Experiment

## m.zinou2015

Hi all 


i am PHD Candidate, i am going to conduct experimental work  about Jet fire
If you have any standard, rules , experince about how to set up the experimental rig  PLEASE share it with me 

Thank you in AdvanceSee More: Jet Fire Experiment

----------

